# Conectar tocadiscos a barra de sonido



## JOTA21 (Feb 9, 2017)

Buenas tardes:

 Tengo un tocadiscos antiguo que quiero conectar a una barra de sonido moderna. La única salida que le veo es esta de la imagen que pone TAPE OUT, aparte de 2 salidas antiguas para altavoces. La salida TAPE OUT es una salida auxiliar de audio? Existe algún clave que pueda conectar el tocadiscos con la barra de sonido a través de esa salida? Si no es posible de que manera podría conectarlos?

 Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

"Tape aut" es salida para grabadora , de caracteristicas muy similares o idénticas a "auxiliar" 

Solo debes armar el cable , la  ficha es DIN , para mayores detalles sobre esa ficha . . .  mejor foto del primer plano


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 9, 2017)

Seguramente con un cable asi podras solucionar el problema







Lo que tendrias que verificar es si el conector hembra del REC-OUT es de 3 o 5 pines, y comprar uno igual.


----------



## JOTA21 (Feb 9, 2017)

La salida es la de la foto adjunta. Tengo que buscar un cable parecido porque la barra de sonido no tiene entrada para blanco y rojo, tiene entrada optical (que la uso para la tv) y entrada portable in que es para un solo Jack y supongo que ese es el cable que necesito no? también tiene entrada de usb y hdmi . El bluetooth casi que lo descarto jajaja


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 9, 2017)

Este es tu cable.

USB, HDMI y Optico, descartados por completo.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 10, 2017)

Buenos días.

Los Conectores mostrados son los adecuados para lo que pretendes.

El Conector DIN puede ser entrada o salida de señal. Únicamente tendrás que prestar atención al conexionado...

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conector_DIN

En tu caso DIN de 180º Macho

2 Tierra
3 Salida del canal Izquierdo
5 Salida del canal Derecho

Las conexiones corresponden al Conector Macho visto desde el lado de las soldaduras.

Sal U2


----------



## JOTA21 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ufff, todo eso a mi ya se me escapa.

Que tengo que pedir en la tienda? Cable DIN de 180º macho? (tendrá que ser de salida?) el Jack del otro extremo da igual?

otra duda para curarme en salud....¿ no tengo ningún tipo de problemas con impedancias o voltajes o esas cosas? mas que nada porque no quiero fastidiar la barra de sonido que es nueva.

Lo siento por mi nulo conocimiento en estos temas. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 10, 2017)

Creo que vas a tener que armar el cable. Seria; ficha DIN de 3 contactos, jack 3 y medio, y cable estereo.
Conas impedancias y eso, ni idea.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2017)

Hola a todos , la saida del toca discos generalmente es una  alta inpedancia y lo sinal es por demasiadamente bajo (nomas que algunas decenas de mVoltios) , asi si lo equipo amplificador de sonido no tuver esa entrada especifica para toca discos (entrada Phono o Pick-Up) , es nesesario poner un pré amplificador para amplificar los miseros mVoltios de la capsula phonografica y adaptar la inpedancia que es alta como ya aclarado.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2017)

Daniel , es una salida especialmente preparada para grabador , o sea idéntica a auxiliar ?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 10, 2017)

si es tape out, anda en los 500mV de salida si no me acuerdo mal, que compre el cable armado y santo remedio. 

Cable de Din macho a jack macho 3,5mm STEREO,  buscalo asi, seguro alguno encontras, por las impedancias, no creo que tengas problemas, a lo sumo un nivel bajo nada mas


----------



## JOTA21 (Feb 10, 2017)

OK, Esta tarde compro el cable y os comento.  La salida TAPE OUT tiene 5 agujeritos, lo digo porque alguien comento algo de un DIN de 3..... bueno en la foto lo veis....

Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 10, 2017)

DIN de 5 pines a Jack de 3,5 (tres y medio), pídelo así explicando que quieres sacar señal del DIN al jack y no al contrario.
Quizás en grandes superficies no lo encuentres, pero en tiendas de toda la vida sí.

Saludos.

EDito. al ser un radio tocadiscos no creo haya problema de falta de señal.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 10, 2017)

JOTA21 dijo:


> OK, Esta tarde compro el cable y os comento.  La salida TAPE OUT tiene 5 agujeritos, lo digo porque alguien comento algo de un DIN de 3..... bueno en la foto lo veis....
> 
> Gracias.



Fijate que en la foto que subí, el DIN tiene 5 pines. 

Si te dan uno de tres, probablemente tambien funcione, pero no te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2017)

La conección din tape es la que la mitad de un lado es salida y la otra entrada, por tal motivo un DIN3 no sirve.
En Europa conseguirlo armado no debería ser problema por la sencilla razón que fue una norm impero varias décadas y debido a la gran cantidad de equipo vintage vigente(funcionando) que existe se venden cables armados y los conectores, de echo se consigue toda la gama incluso los para parlantes
Debera fijarse si es cable DIN-5 a RCA si es de entrada o salida ya que estara una u otra mitad conectada

De todas formas armarlo con cable de buena calidad tampoco representa problema


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 10, 2017)

con esto lo mareamos mas 

http://www.electronics2000.co.uk/pin-out/dincon.php

https://allpinouts.org/pinouts/connectors/audio_video/din-audio/


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2017)

Por el contrario eso aclara ya que asi esta estipulado por la norma  DIN para audio para esos conectores
No encuentro un informe de esos conectores que tenía muy bien descripto con los niveles admitidos 
De echo los cables armador tenían una denominación, pero tal documentación no la tengo a mano
Incluso tenia información similar Provista por Philips, Grundig y un monton de importantes casas fabricantes de equipos para audio de esa época


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 10, 2017)

Buenas.

De un libro un poco viejo  de un manual Philips.


----------



## JOTA21 (Feb 27, 2017)

Buenos días:

Finalmente he recibido el cable DIN de 5 pines a Jack estero y al conectarlo a la barra de sonido no se escucha, sabéis que puede fallar?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 27, 2017)

tenes multimetro?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2017)

JOTA21 dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Finalmente he recibido el cable DIN de 5 pines a Jack estero y al conectarlo a la barra de sonido no se escucha, sabéis que puede fallar?




Hola a todos , jo ya sospechava que no funcionaria  desde lo principio , es nesesario (o mejor , inprescindible) un pré amplificador entre lo toca discos y lo amplificador.
La tensión de salida de la capsula fonografica es por demasidamente baja , nomas que algunos mVoltios eso cuando la capsula fonografica es basada en reluctancia magnectica , hora cuando es piezoelectrica la tensión es major , pero la inpedancia de salida es muy alta , asi nesecitando de un préamplicador de alta inpedancia de entrada para puder funcionar a contento.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 27, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , jo ya sospechava que no funcionaria  desde lo principio , es nesesario (o mejor , inprescindible) un pré amplificador entre lo toca discos y lo amplificador.
> La tensión de salida de la capsula fonografica es por demasidamente baja , nomas que algunos mVoltios eso cuando la capsula fonografica es basada en reluctancia magnectica , hora cuando es piezoelectrica la tensión es major , pero la inpedancia de salida es muy alta , asi nesecitando de un préamplicador de alta inpedancia de entrada para puder funcionar a contento.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Estimado Daniel, se supone que la bandeja esta conectada a un amplificador que ya tiene preamplificador Riaa, y esta conectando la salida rec-out a la entrada de la barra de sonido.

Para mi el problema pasa porque debe tener el cable incorrecto, deben estar cambiadas las conexiones en el interior del conector din


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Estimado Daniel, se supone que la bandeja esta conectada a un amplificador que ya tiene preamplificador Riaa, y esta conectando la salida rec-out a la entrada de la barra de sonido.
> 
> Para mi el problema pasa porque debe tener el cable incorrecto, deben estar cambiadas las conexiones en el interior del conector din



Ojala este en correcto Don Fuergomp3 , no pude mirar una entrada de "Phono" que generalmente es un conector tipo "RCA" henbra    
Debemos recordar que "Tape Out" es una salida para grabación (tocacintas)  y nunca una entrada aun mas de "phono" (tocadiscos)   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2017)

Un millón de veces he usado la Tape Out cómo salida de línea (auxiliar) , y he usado la Tape In cómo entrada de línea auxiliar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un millón de veces he usado la Tape Out cómo salida de línea (auxiliar) , y he usado la Tape In cómo entrada de línea auxiliar.


Sip , aun no creo que esa entrada sea conpatible con lo toca discos sin auxilio de un  préamplificador   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sip , aun no creo que esa entrada sea conpatible con lo toca discos sin auxilio de un  préamplificador
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*"Todas las dudas del universo se contestan con una sola palabra y esta es , ! Depende ¡ "*_

Si la señal proviene de una cápsula MM o MC 

Pero si la señal proviene de una cápsula de cristal/cerámica va a funcionar aceptablemente bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2017)

Esa bandeja tiene electrónica (ver conexiones de entrada de antena de radio AM y FM y ver salida de parlantes) , así que la salida para Tape *proviene de un preamplificador* !


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 27, 2017)

que bueno estaria que:

El dueño publique marca y modelo, a ver si se pueden ubicar las caracteristicas de todo

y que tenga un tester y mida continuidad en los cables, para mi estan conectados los pines incorrectos.

Según él, "recibió" el cable en su casa, asi que si lo compro por internet, le pudieron mandar cualquier cosa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2017)

Si va a ser un cable comercial , yo partiría de uno *con entradas y salidas* de Tape . . . o sea DIN a 4 conectores , no a dos . . .


----------



## JOTA21 (Feb 28, 2017)

Vaya lio, cuando pueda subiré fotos de todo. El cable lo compre en Amazon porque tras recorrer tres tiendas de electrónica de Vigo en ninguna tenían ese cable.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 1, 2017)

JOTA21 dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Finalmente he recibido el cable DIN de 5 pines a Jack estero y al conectarlo a la barra de sonido no se escucha, sabéis que puede fallar?



Buenos días.

Como se comentó en Post anteriores, los Conectores DIN pueden ser de entrada o salida de señal, dependerá de como estén cableados.

¿Cómo lo pediste?

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2017)

Exacto , si del que compraste la ficha DIN es desarmable , solo sería cuestión de cambiar de posición dos cables . . . si es inyectada   , no way


----------

